# The Watch Forum Whisky Club



## Iceblue

Gentleman welcome I see there are a few acquired tasting people among us that enjoy a little short or two

Shall we say this thread is for the whisky tasters out there

So we can share good knowledge of what's good and what's not

Spend time telling others of whisky deals out there on the shelves

Also sharing What's your acquired taste tonight

Lol


----------



## Iceblue

I normally like Jonnie walkers red label but just ordered a bottle of this

https://www.haigclub.com


----------



## PC-Magician

Will be getting some Balvenie DoubleWood 12 Year Old Single Malt for Christmas.


----------



## Iceblue

https://www.haigclub.com/en-gb/home/

I did notice that when you buy a bottle it diverted you to two outlets

and there was a price difference one was amazon at Â£37 and a&j at Â£45


----------



## luckywatch

Now youâ€™re talking blue.  I was just looking at this from Japan and its malt of the month. Anyone tried it?

I have never had Japanese whiskey. They talk the talk but can they walk the walk?


----------



## Markybirch

Didn't a Japanese Whisky just take number slot in Jim Murray's Whisky Bible?????


----------



## mjsrb5

Now I might be a bit biased about this because the distillery is literally 5 minutes down the road from me but my all time favourite whisky is a nice GlenDronach 18 yr old Allardice malt. However, all their malts are amazing, I would highly recommend any of them.

They do a few speciality malts too. I happen to have a GlenDronach Cask Strength Batch 3 waiting for a special occasion (probably hogmanay  ) Cant wait to crack it open!


----------



## chris l

I once drank a Japanese 'whisky', called, from memory, "Leaping Salmon"

'orrid.

Mekong, Thai rice whisky is interesting, and you usually regain much of your sight..


----------



## Iceblue

Yep I am sure I ready somewhere that the Japanese have the no1 spot

Bet they carnt handle a mature malt lol


----------



## Iceblue

I am slowly tingling my taste buds with this little tipple

Jura superstition lightly peated with a hint of smoke and spice



Must say as it was a gift from some one I wasn't planning on drinking it yet but glad I opened it nice and smooth


----------



## bridgeman

Tobermory 46% was Â£21.99 at Booths Lancashire supermarkets today.Had to buy a bottle but not expecting miracles from the Mull distillery..will advise.


----------



## mcb2007

Fancy that Haig myself ,let us know what you think when you open it . Is it good or expensive coz Beckham is in the ads.

You wanna a treat buy this at Â£995.95 60 year old










Bit out of my price range


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Is this new club just for Whisky drinkers?.....or can Gin lovers join too?....Otherwise I might have to start a new thread.........I have a bottle of this stuff, but as I don't drink Whisky, for the last few years I've used it as a door stop....














































Don't know what it is, or if it's any good....but it's great at keeping the kitchen door open......


----------



## Draygo

Very much enjoyed a little bit too much Laphroaigh at the weekend. Can't beat an Islay. Peaty, smoky bliss.


----------



## boiler0780

Macallan 10 fine oak, lovely drop https://img.thewhisk...acob.10yov6.jpg

ATB

John


----------



## mcb2007

Draygo said:


> Very much enjoyed a little bit too much Laphroaigh at the weekend. Can't beat an Islay. Peaty, smoky bliss.


Only tried that once couldn't get used to the taste , like drinking Dettol . When I say once it was a full bottle ,I persevered lol

Agree with boiler on the Macallan


----------



## GaryH

My favourite whiskies (among others):

Laphroaig 10y (really like the medicinal/TCP flavour Islay single malt)

Johnnie Walker Black Label (best blend around)

Highland Park 12y (nice 'n' peaty single malt)

Black Bottle (great peaty blend)

Monkey Shoulder (sweet, malty, nice bottle blend of 3 malts)

Grant's Family Reserve (surprisingly good for a cheaper blend)

Tend only to buy when on offer.

Never had a single malt I didn't like.

Wouldn't buy Teacher's Highland Cream (again); find it a bit "rough".

Cheers

Gary


----------



## wotsch

Markybirch said:


> Didn't a Japanese Whisky just take number slot in Jim Murray's Whisky Bible?????


Yes, I read that today here: http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/nov/04/suntory-time-japanese-whisky-named-worlds-best-in-sour-dram-for-scotland

-wotsch


----------



## wotsch

I do like whisky and I always like to keep a few bottles around for variation. At the moment, I have a Glenlivet, a Cragganmore, a Mortlach, an Aberlour, a Glenfarclas, a Caol Ila, a Talisker and a Bowmore as well as a Four Roses straight bourbon. All in various stages of emptiness.

My consistent favourites are Springbank (haven't found another whisky that has such a lovely briny note) and Glenfarclas and my favourite bourbon is Woodford's Reserve.

Cheers!

-wotsch


----------



## wotsch

luckywatch said:


> Now youâ€™re talking blue.  I was just looking at this from Japan and its malt of the month. Anyone tried it?
> 
> I have never had Japanese whiskey. They talk the talk but can they walk the walk?


I had a bottle of that a while back. I was very impressed. Quite smooth, not at all peaty. Recommended even if pricey compared to a scotch.

-wotsch


----------



## Draygo

wotsch said:


> I do like whisky and I always like to keep a few bottles around for variation. At the moment, I have a Glenlivet, a Cragganmore, a Mortlach, an Aberlour, a Glenfarclas, a Caol Ila, a Talisker and a Bowmore as well as a Four Roses straight bourbon. All in various stages of emptiness.
> 
> My consistent favourites are Springbank (haven't found another whisky that has such a lovely briny note) and Glenfarclas and my favourite bourbon is Woodford's Reserve.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> -wotsch


Nice selection and some new names in there that I'll have to investigate. I'm impressed you can keep so many on the go. Mine seem to 'evaporate' - either that or I have no self-control and a poor concept of a measure.

What's the Springbank? (New name on me.)


----------



## artistmike

I've been a malt drinker for a number of years and always tend to have a few bottles in. Although I always have quite a few brands on the shelf, my favourite, after tasting quite a few, is Auchentoshan who produce triple distilled single malts that are really superb. I even managed to pick up a couple of bottles of their 'American Oak' in Morrisons recently which was on offer at a very good price, though some of their older vintages can get a bit pricey.

If you fancy something a little different their Vallinch at 57.5% proof is well worth a try and their standard 12 year old is a good place to start...


----------



## IGGULDEN

Talisker and laphroig for me, i love the strong bonfire in your mouth flavours. ARDBERG was the just TOO peaty and smokey for me,very medicinal taste. annoying as the bottle cost me fifty quid!


----------



## wotsch

Draygo said:


> wotsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> <SNIP>
> 
> 
> 
> Nice selection and some new names in there that I'll have to investigate. I'm impressed you can keep so many on the go. Mine seem to 'evaporate' - either that or I have no self-control and a poor concept of a measure.
> 
> What's the Springbank? (New name on me.)
Click to expand...

Thanks. They all evaporate, roughly at the same rate funnily enough and probably for the same reasons as yours do  .

The Springbank is from Campbeltown and has a really distinctive taste. I'm convinced you can taste the sea air. Springbank is the main brand, but the distillery does two other brand single malts also: Longrow and Hazelburn. I've tried both too and they are also very good, to my tastes.

Here's the wikipedia article on Springbank: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Springbank_distillery

Cheers!

-wotsch


----------



## Iceblue

And true to there word Â£37 next day delivery via amazon , may save it till Christmas until the tasting


----------



## Who. Me?

Glenmorangie for easy drinking. Talisker if I fancy something a bit more challenging.


----------



## Draygo

wotsch said:


> The Springbank is from Campbeltown and has a really distinctive taste. I'm convinced you can taste the sea air. Springbank is the main brand, but the distillery does two other brand single malts also: Longrow and Hazelburn. I've tried both too and they are also very good, to my tastes.
> 
> Here's the wikipedia article on Springbank: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Springbank_distillery
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> -wotsch


Cheers to you to. I'll keep an eye open for it.


----------



## Draygo

artistmike said:


> I've been a malt drinker for a number of years and always tend to have a few bottles in. Although I always have quite a few brands on the shelf, my favourite, after tasting quite a few, is Auchentoshan...


Good call, Mike. I'm also a big fan of the Auchentoshan Three Wood - even though it's not my usual style, I was switched on to its charms by a Scottish friend - really very nice if you're looking for a rich smooth whisky with a bit of character.


----------



## mcb2007

Iceblue said:


> And true to there word Â£37 next day delivery via amazon , may save it till Christmas until the tasting


Get it open and do a review, plenty of time to get another for Christmas


----------



## GaryH

Just now bought Aberlour single Malt from Tesco's Â£20 down from Â£32. Wouldn't pay Â£32 but good at Â£20. Nice easy drinker.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## ESL

*Haig (blue) mini review.*

Very much lighter than a pure malt Scotch and as its a pure grain Scotch, it should be. A lot lighter and more approachable than a malt and I would say a good dram for anyone who says they don't like whisky.

Dare I say it, the ladies might like it? Not being sexist but my missus is not a malt drinker but rather likes this Haig Club.

Sweeter and easy to drink neat or with a small drop of water - reminiscent of a lowland malt style with to me anyway, light touches of toffee and syrup. Not tried it with a mixer but as its quite light, its likely to only taste of what you put in it, unless you only add a splash of mixer.

However, i do also feel that it does work very well "on the rocks". Now i don't normally like a single on the rocks, but this single grain seems to really shine over ice.

I like it.

ALL OF THAT SAID, at heart, I am a dedicated Malt drinker. Looking over my shoulder, I can currently see a Mackinlays Special edition (British Antarctic Expedition) "The Shackleton" Malt. Glenmorangie, 12yo Glenfarclas, 15yo Dalmore, 18yo Craigallechie, a very limited 6yo Fettercairn, and of course the Haig Club.

My favourites are generally any of the Dalmores, Glenfarclas 10yo and the Craigallechie - but at over Â£100 a bottle it's an expensive like.

For a "bog standard" blended Scotch, it has to be Whyte & Mackay (three lions) blend.


----------



## mcb2007

Aldi has Glen Marnoch 24 year old for 49.99 or 18 year old for 29.99


----------



## Iceblue

Cheers esl

looking forward to the haig sitting down with the 710 to share a short

lol what the hell am I thinking what are you thinking (dare I say it one for the ladies )

no no no whisky is the gentleman's choice lol

Cheers for the review


----------



## doingtime

Seeing as theres a few peat and smoke fans here...



Firm fav of mine



Other than the standard i keep a bottle of quarter cask too, more oak!


----------



## dowsing

doingtime said:


> Seeing as theres a few peat and smoke fans here...
> 
> 
> 
> Firm fav of mine
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the standard i keep a bottle of quarter cask too, more oak!


.

Great choices, two of my favourites!


----------



## Draygo

Just enjoying a glass of Bunnahabhain. A nice smooth, smoky Islay without the peaty-ness. Worth a try if you don't like the medicinal oiliness of a Laphroaig or Lagavulin.

I had to cut and paste the spelling from Google, mind. Means 'mouth of the river' in Gaelic, apparently. Boo-na-har-ven is how I say it. Who knows?


----------



## mcb2007

Laphroaig seems a popular choice I might try another bottle , I'm older and my taste buds might have matured enough to appreciate it .


----------



## bridgeman

Just away to the land of nod after a couple of Ballantynes smoooooth blend.


----------



## GaryH

Morrisons have Black Bottle whisky on offer for Â£14. I reckon at the full price of Â£18 this is a really good buy. To me it tastes like the smokiness of kippers - but not at all fishy. If you like Johnnie Walker Black Label or a standard Islay malt I think you'll like this blend. Have a look at the great reviews online. Nice (new) bottle design too.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## BondandBigM

I never touch the stuff these days

But if I did










:lol: :lol:


----------



## mardibum

luckywatch said:


> Now youâ€™re talking blue.  I was just looking at this from Japan and its malt of the month. Anyone tried it?
> 
> I have never had Japanese whiskey. They talk the talk but can they walk the walk?


I have be better drinking petrol


----------



## mardibum

My favourite Highland Park 18 year old.


----------



## doingtime

BondandBigM said:


> I never touch the stuff these days
> 
> But if I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Red bull aka "f***ed skull" is really vile and whys the whisky in a fridge lol?


----------



## ESL

GaryH said:


> Morrisons have Black Bottle whisky on offer for Â£14. I reckon at the full price of Â£18 this is a really good buy. To me it tastes like the smokiness of kippers - but not at all fishy. If you like Johnnie Walker Black Label or a standard Islay malt I think you'll like this blend. Have a look at the great reviews online. Nice (new) bottle design too.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gary


Only problem for me is that its not only the bottle that changed... they altered the blend a little as well. Not the same appreciation from me for the new blend.


----------



## ESL

Currently my favourite sip...


----------



## bridgeman

ESL said:


> GaryH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morrisons have Black Bottle whisky on offer for Â£14. I reckon at the full price of Â£18 this is a really good buy. To me it tastes like the smokiness of kippers - but not at all fishy. If you like Johnnie Walker Black Label or a standard Islay malt I think you'll like this blend. Have a look at the great reviews online. Nice (new) bottle design too.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gary
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem for me is that its not only the bottle that changed... they altered the blend a little as well. Not the same appreciation from me for the new blend.
Click to expand...

agree totally,nice bottle but the drink has sadly been downgraded


----------



## luckywatch

mardibum said:


> My favourite Highland Park 18 year old.


 I must admit I am a big Highland Park fan as well....... :yes: :yes: *ESL* that Douglas looks tempting.


----------



## ESL

First time for me, that the tasting notes (on the label) actually matched what I experienced on my palate.

Pure nectar!

Expensive though


----------



## badgersdad

After years of drinking the great big thumpers I tried a bottle of Glengarioch. Lovely stuff. very subtle and heatherish. It made me completely rethink my tastes.


----------



## Beeks

4 pages and no Old Pulteney?

Shame on you all

My favourite whisky by a country mile

Though I do like them from the Isles too


----------



## Draygo

Beeks said:


> 4 pages and no Old Pulteney?
> 
> Shame on you all
> 
> My favourite whisky by a country mile
> 
> Though I do like them from the Isles too


By some weird coincidence, I was given a bottle on Sunday (by a Scotsman) and I'd never tried it before tonight. Very nice. Light and smooth, but plenty of character. It's too early in the bottle to give a more detailed response!


----------



## Beeks

Draygo said:


> Beeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 pages and no Old Pulteney?
> 
> Shame on you all
> 
> My favourite whisky by a country mile
> 
> Though I do like them from the Isles too
> 
> 
> 
> By some weird coincidence, I was given a bottle on Sunday (by a Scotsman) and I'd never tried it before tonight. Very nice. Light and smooth, but plenty of character. It's too early in the bottle to give a more detailed response!
Click to expand...

You certainly won't be disappointed

Took a tour around their distillery in the highlands and was very impressed..got four bottles in the cupboard for Christmas as we speak :lol:


----------



## GaryH

Drambuie is currently Â£16 at Sainsbury's (down from Â£25). Bargain.

I can't buy any cos I drink it too quickly.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Iceblue

Just done a shop at asda johnnie walker red label down to Â£20 was Â£28


----------



## BondandBigM

GaryH said:


> Drambuie is currently Â£16 at Sainsbury's (down from Â£25). Bargain.
> 
> I can't buy any cos I drink it too quickly.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gary


Despite all the big names in this thread I can't fault your choice, have you tried it mixed with a shot of JW Black Label. Like yourself I can't touch it anymore.......... I liked it to much.


----------



## scottswatches

Call me names, but I have a tickly throat cough and copious amounts of cheap grants whisky stops my coughing.

Given the choice I would sterilize the germs in Talisker, but it's a bit pricey for my current requirements


----------



## ESL

Nowt wrong with Drambuie. Take two of your favourite Scotch (mine's Whyte & McKay) and one of Drambuie.

Classic "Boilermaker".


----------



## mcb2007

Iceblue said:


> Just done a shop at asda johnnie walker red label down to Â£20 was Â£28


Â£15.00 at Tesco 70cl bottle


----------



## Iceblue

mcb2007 said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just done a shop at asda johnnie walker red label down to Â£20 was Â£28
> 
> 
> 
> Â£15.00 at Tesco 70cl bottle
Click to expand...

Get in bargain was that a main tesco or a express


----------



## mcb2007

Main tesco


----------



## GaryH

Iceblue said:


> Just done a shop at asda johnnie walker red label down to Â£20 was Â£28


Is this Â£28 down to Â£20 for *black* label and not *red*? Red is usually around Â£20 full price? Â£20 is a v.good price for black.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## IGGULDEN

Tried the Naked Grouse last night, its a step up from the the famous grouse. very nice, honey and smokey taste to me. was on special in sainsburys for Â£20 instead of Â£26.


----------



## luckywatch

Super little crimbo prezzie on the big river site. :yes: Â£15.99 plus P&P. Whiskey barrel Gift Set.


----------



## SlimJim16v

Just ordered another 2 bottles of the English Whisky Co's Chapter 13, lovely stuff, but a ltd edition,as are most of theirs and not cheap at Â£57.

I love a drop of Cragganmore 12 YO too 

Going to a local whisky tasting on Fri too, hic!


----------



## luckywatch

Blended but lovely. :yes: Only Â£12.00 at Sainsburys. 2014 gold medal winner.


----------



## mcb2007

Never seen this one before Â£17 atAsda


----------



## luckywatch

Crikey that looks good....... :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007

luckywatch said:


> Blended but lovely. :yes: Only Â£12.00 at Sainsburys. 2014 gold medal winner.


Tesco doing this for Â£15 litre from tomorrow


----------



## luckywatch

Have sent a link to the 710 for this as a Crimbo prezzie. They got some cracking deals on at the Whiskey Exchange at the mo.......... :yes: Â£36.95 with the glasses.


----------



## badgersdad

It's hard to beat highland park.


----------



## scottswatches

Abelour 10YR old malt currently Â£20 at Sainsbury's, but i have ordered Glenlivet 12yr old (Â£20), Jura origin (Â£25) and Laphroaig Select 70Cl at Â£25 from Tesco.

Every Tipple Helps


----------



## Iceblue

scottswatches said:


> Abelour 10YR old malt currently Â£20 at Sainsbury's, but i have ordered Glenlivet 12yr old (Â£20), Jura origin (Â£25) and Laphroaig Select 70Cl at Â£25 from Tesco.
> 
> Every Tipple Helps


i am with you on the jura never would have bought it until i was given one as a gift now its on the next shopping list


----------



## phantom splashback

currently making my way through bottle of Aberfeldy 12 year old. As a recent convert I'm trying to make up for lost years


----------



## luckywatch

Amazon tonight. 3 small 20 cl bottles of Talisker Â£46.64 free delivery and what a lovely gift. Check it out....................... :yes:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004JV8SX2/ref=gb1h_img_m-3_0367_56193e4e?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-3&pf_rd_r=099WEM9P2DARS6FK749J&pf_rd_i=4933206031&pf_rd_p=532380367


----------



## artistmike

Auchentoshan American Oak is currently on sale in Morrisons down here again. They seem to have it on offer every month or so and is well worth grabbing at the reduced price.


----------



## wotsch

Stocked up for Christmas...



DSC_0885small by wotsch2, on Flickr

(sorry for the poor photo)

-wotsch


----------



## GaryH

Tesco's have JW Black Label for Â£18 (which is Â£10 off until 06/01/15). Best blended scotch? Can't remember ever seeing it cheaper. Great stuff. Bargain.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## ESL

My purchase for the festive season...


----------



## Will Fly

The current spell of frosty weather down here in Sussex has got me back to porridge in the morning - one cupful of oats, one cupful of milk, one cupful of water. Bring to the simmer and reduce until all the oats have swelled and it's a nice, thick mix.

Stir in some brown sugar - and then add that essential spoonful of malt - Aberlour's the current favourite, with Dalwhinnie and Old Pulteney waiting in the wings...


----------



## scottswatches

I had to buy this from Tesco today - Â£20. Now what can I use the tin for that is watch related...





Can you see any other tie ins to the watch world. Seiko Bell Matics and Bells?


----------



## GaryH

Sainsbury's.

Glenlivet 12 yo with two glasses Â£20 down from Â£30.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## luckywatch

The 710 treated me to this for tonight. Just opened it and it really light and moreish. Best wishes for New Year to all. Be safe. :thumbup:


----------



## Iceblue

A little gift from a family member my grandad was welsh n proud and anything welsh is also ok with me god bless ,



The above luckywatch should have a nice drink tonight


----------



## GaryH

Noticed today that Tesco have Jim Beam for Â£12.85. This seems to be their new standard price. Â£17+ most

places. Maybe not as sweet/smooth/maple as JD but great sip for the price (and I'm a single malt snob).

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Osian85

Family have finally realised that im fond of whiskey so I ended up with a few nice bottles for Christmas...


----------



## Iceblue

Osian85 welcome are you fond of whisky or whiskey there is a difference so I was told lol


----------



## Osian85

Ah bugger, spelling mistake, meant Whisky, but please enlighten me, whats the difference you speak of...?

TIA.


----------



## Iceblue

http://brokensecrets.com/2010/10/25/whiskey-or-whisky/


----------



## Osian85

Interesting read that, cheers buddy.


----------



## Iceblue

May have a little piece of chocolate to go with the whisky uuummmm


----------



## SIB

I like a wide variety of malts but have a preference for the Islay malts, Lagavilun and Ardbeg (both very peaty)


----------



## Omega100

Has anyone tried the Welsh Single Malt - penderyn? Saw it in Morrisons today and never heard of it before.

Balvenie Carribean Cask tonight.


----------



## Iceblue

Omega100 said:


> Has anyone tried the Welsh Single Malt - penderyn? Saw it in Morrisons today and never heard of it before.
> 
> Balvenie Carribean Cask tonight.


I have a bottle but haven't tried it yet , I was a gift from a family member


----------



## AVO

The Islay malts for me...

I prefer a Caol Ila or Port Ellen but this ain't bad.


----------



## luckywatch

Iceblue said:


> Omega100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried the Welsh Single Malt - penderyn? Saw it in Morrisons today and never heard of it before.
> 
> Balvenie Carribean Cask tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bottle but haven't tried it yet , I was a gift from a family member
Click to expand...

If the cap of the bottle is difficult to open I could help you. I have one of those universal bottle openers from Amazon............... :lol:


----------



## mcb2007

One for the road


----------



## Deco

After visiting Coventry to watch the Wasps v Leinster match, I was flying back home from Birmingham. I took some time in the whiskey section airside, but found the selection bewildering. There must've been 50 choices in the Â£30-Â£60 price range. So I bought nothing. How do you choose which bottle to buy?


----------



## Iceblue

Deco said:


> After visiting Coventry to watch the Wasps v Leinster match, I was flying back home from Birmingham. I took some time in the whiskey section airside, but found the selection bewildering. There must've been 50 choices in the Â£30-Â£60 price range. So I bought nothing. How do you choose which bottle to buy?


Are deco choosing is the easy bit you try em if you like

you buy another bottle lol


----------



## Shiner

This was a gratefully received Christmas gift. I'm referring to the whisky. :yes:


----------



## Iceblue

Shiner said:


> This was a gratefully received Christmas gift. I'm referring to the whisky. :yes:


And marks out of ten ?


----------



## Shiner

Well....having drunk a few reasonable measures I would give it 7.5 .

It has a good nose, with more than hint of sherry and caramel and a long after taste.

But I prefer Islay malts, so not one that I would buy for myself.


----------



## IGGULDEN

Glen Marnoch islay from Aldi. nice,peaty,smokey and for Â£17.99 very good value.


----------



## scottswatches

Been to France this week so had to stop at the Carrefour in Calais



€302 euros, including 12 bottles of red wine


----------



## Iceblue

scottswatches said:


> Been to France this week so had to stop at the Carrefour in Calais
> 
> 
> 
> €302 euros, including 12 bottles of red wine


If we only new we could have put are orders in lol happy day and happy testing


----------



## Rotundus

just send the balvenie to me.

you can keep the rest - the J&B can be used to clean wounds and steralise floors - or is that steralise wounds and clean floors - horrible stuff


----------



## scottswatches

Rotundus said:


> just send the balvenie to me.
> 
> you can keep the rest - the J&B can be used to clean wounds and steralise floors - or is that steralise wounds and clean floors - horrible stuff


 half of the above is for my Father, who is also getting the J&B

at €14.80 for the J&B, or about £11, it is cheaper than Jeyes fluid!

The Balvenie was opened before I left France!


----------



## scottswatches

12yr old Glenlivet now £20 in my local Co-op. I resisted until I got a £2 off voucher with my 75p loaf of bread!


----------



## ProperTidy

luckywatch said:


> Now youâ€™re talking blue.  I was just looking at this from Japan and its malt of the month. Anyone tried it?
> 
> I have never had Japanese whiskey. They talk the talk but can they walk the walk?


Haven't tried that one but had this Japanese whisky bought for me a while back - really really lovely



The Dylan Thomas edition Penderyn is also very good but the Japanese one is nicer

Laphroaig is my fave though


----------



## ProperTidy

Omega100 said:


> Has anyone tried the Welsh Single Malt - penderyn? Saw it in Morrisons today and never heard of it before.
> 
> Balvenie Carribean Cask tonight.


Penderyn is good... Bit overpriced but nice. Sort of in between scotch and Irish but closer to scotch.

They do the odd special which tend to be better I think


----------



## Iceblue

ProperTidy said:


> Omega100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried the Welsh Single Malt - penderyn? Saw it in Morrisons today and never heard of it before.
> 
> Balvenie Carribean Cask tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Penderyn is good... Bit overpriced but nice. Sort of in between scotch and Irish but closer to scotch.
> 
> They do the odd special which tend to be better I think
Click to expand...

Got to agree with the penderyn pricey but cracking taste


----------



## Iceblue

Another bottle bought of the penderyn yyuuummmmmm nice


----------



## Timez Own

Rotundus said:


> just send the balvenie to me.
> 
> you can keep the rest - the J&B can be used to clean wounds and steralise floors - or is that steralise wounds and clean floors - horrible stuff


+1

Balvenie all the way



Iceblue said:


> ProperTidy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried the Welsh Single Malt - penderyn? Saw it in Morrisons today and never heard of it before.
> 
> Balvenie Carribean Cask tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Penderyn is good... Bit overpriced but nice. Sort of in between scotch and Irish but closer to scotch.
> 
> They do the odd special which tend to be better I think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got to agree with the penderyn pricey but cracking taste
Click to expand...

I know some whisky cons that don't rate this for 'lack of flavour', however the case of this that I had a while back really impressed me as the % is higher than most and the smoothnes that is achieved is stunning. In this case I would take the Welsh over the Scotish any day of any month in any year! Iechyd da!


----------



## Gpts

Penderyn for me tonight. Tesco have it on offer here once in a while. Lovely!


----------



## luckywatch

Win a 12 year old bottle of Chivas....................... :biggrin:

http://prsocialapps.com/a/Chivas


----------



## Redmonds

Parents brought me back this from the airport, £17.99 at Gatwick for a 1 litre bottle!. Only tried Jameson a month ago and loved it. Finished off a bottle in our hotel in Paris with an Irish bloke, you can meet some nice people over whiskey! Also tried some Aberlour as well but it took me about an hour to drink.


----------



## mcb2007

An hour to drink Aberlour jeez you should have used two straws in the bottle gets the flow going :tongue:


----------



## omegaman100

this is really handy as got a lot of whiskeys for sale if anyone is interested in any let me know they are as follows dimple de lux x2, chivas regal, black and white whiskey, glencoe red box, bells 12 yr old, bells royal reserve, long john jug, bells de lux, highland park Orkney,tullamore dew,anyone want pictures please message me.


----------



## hughlle

ProperTidy said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now youâ€™re talking blue.  I was just looking at this from Japan and its malt of the month. Anyone tried it?
> 
> I have never had Japanese whiskey. They talk the talk but can they walk the walk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't tried that one but had this Japanese whisky bought for me a while back - really really lovely
> 
> 
> 
> The Dylan Thomas edition Penderyn is also very good but the Japanese one is nicer
> 
> Laphroaig is my fave though
Click to expand...

 got a bottle of that hibiki for 12 quid in Tesco in July. Lovely stuff. Add a couple of drops of water and yum.

currently drinking some singleton spey


----------



## Littlelegs

I was given a bottle of Arran malt the founders reserve at the weekend. A mate bought it direct, as part of a case of 12, at the distillery in 2001. Having done a quick check on the net it seems quite rare so I'm loathed to open it for general consumption and am thinking of keeping it to crack on a special occasion. It's either that or buy his last 2 bottles off him and drink one, keep one for my 50th and one for retirement.

Anyone had it. He says it's too peaty for his tastes.


----------



## omegaman100

omegaman100 said:


> this is really handy as got a lot of whiskeys for sale if anyone is interested in any let me know they are as follows dimple de lux x2, chivas regal, black and white whiskey, glencoe red box, bells 12 yr old, bells royal reserve, long john jug, bells de lux, highland park Orkney,tullamore dew,anyone want pictures please message me.


anyone interested in any? pictures available some bottles have been valued at £200 plus each


----------



## luckywatch

*Jack Daniel's Master Distiller No.1 70cl is now £19 at Sainsburys. 43%. Check it out. Excuse the pun......... :laugh: 
*


----------



## Littlelegs

Morrisons has aberlour on offer at £21 for 70cl and they gave me a £4 off voucher for old pulteney provided I purchase before 28th October. Bonus...-)


----------



## Iceblue

Just having a few sips of the Welsh penderin :thumbsup:


----------



## Krispy

I've just been gifted a rather nice little 21 year old. Happy Tuesday!


----------



## dowsing

^^That looks very nice indeed.

Lidl have some good deals on at the moment with their vintage Ben Bracken's. Come pay day I'll give their Islay one a go.

http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/10980.htm?id=24


----------



## mcb2007

Well that's me sorted for the festive season

http://


----------



## Littlelegs

Asda have aberlour 10yr old Single malt, auchentoshan American oak single malt and laphroaig for £20 per 70cl. I chose the aberlour but wish it had been after pay day and I'd have considered all 3...-)


----------



## scottswatches

Littlelegs said:


> Asda have aberlour 10yr old Single malt, auchentoshan American oak single malt and laphroaig for £20 per 70cl. I chose the aberlour but wish it had been after pay day and I'd have considered all 3...-)


 very cheap for Laphroaig. So smoky it is like drinking a cigar


----------



## Littlelegs

I know what you mean. Last time I had laphroaig it was like I'd smoked a packet of capstan full strength. At that price I may have to keep trying it though.


----------



## hughlle

Littlelegs said:


> I know what you mean. Last time I had laphroaig it was like I'd smoked a packet of capstan full strength. At that price I may have to keep trying it though.


 Gave my mum a glass and she was convinced it had bleach in it.


----------



## ted-on-tour

Now this thread I REALLY like!

Some of my favourites include the lovely Glenfiddich 18.

I also enjoyed a few glasses of Hibiki 12 year not so long back.

I quite enjoy the Penderyn whisky range.

Thanks

The Glenfiddich Rich Oak at £30 in Tesco seems decent?

Cheers!


----------



## BAU Watches

Glenmorangie 12 years.

we are drinking a Jura 12 now though.


----------



## SlimJim16v

All gone now, but Tomintoul 16 year old. Very nice and reasonable at about £46.

Got some English Whisky Chapter 13 hidden away too


----------



## Iceblue

Has anyone tried the englush whisky st George ? Is it worth a buy as I pass the distillery 2-3 times a year


----------



## WRENCH

Just doing my bit for "the industry" :toot:

https://www.visitscotland.com/see-do/food-drink/whisky/speyside-malt-whisky-trail-itinerary/


----------



## relaxer7

I always come back to Laphroaig myself, just love how smokey it is.


----------



## vadiro

One of my favorites from the accessible ones is Old Pulteney 12 and form the more expensive ones is Macallan 18.


----------



## Rampant

I'm a fairly new whisky convert myself, and find I only really enjoy the subtle varieties. Not so keen on the peaty flavours in the islands whiskies favoured by many other connoseurs.

On the shelf at the moment I have a Glenlivet 12, a Glenmorangie 12, a Glenfiddich 12, an Auchentoshan Spring Wood and an Auchentoshan American Oak.

I'm also partial to Jura Origin and love the taste sensations of Glenfiddich 14 Solero and Glenfiddich 15.

Recommend me something else equally vibrant if you so wish...

Slainte

Mark H


----------



## WRENCH

Depending on your budget.


----------



## SlimJim16v

Iceblue said:


> Has anyone tried the english whisky St George ? Is it worth a buy as I pass the distillery 2-3 times a year


 I think you mean their std stuff? They do a std and peated version, well worth a try at £35. Also available from M&S, although not branded as such.


----------



## Iceblue

SlimJim16v said:


> I think you mean their std stuff? They do a std and peated version, well worth a try at £35. Also available from M&S, although not branded as such.


 https://www.englishwhisky.co.uk


----------



## Iceblue

Off to Norfolk next week so may try and pop in on the way

https://www.englishwhisky.co.uk


----------



## WRENCH

I've been tee total for a number of years now , but this would turn me to drink.


----------



## Iceblue

Any one stocking up for Christmas , I've just bought a few moonshine apple pie from master of malt £19.03 for 70cl great Christmas gifts

https://www.masterofmalt.com/spirit/firefly/firefly-moonshine-apple-pie-spirit/?utm_content=firefly/firefly-moonshine-apple-pie-spirit&currencyCode=GBP&utm_source=database&utm_medium=base&utm_campaign=mom_base_1&gclid=Cj0KCQiAyNjRBRCpARIsAPDBnn0vKdJXFok3ZBb6kqNNvwmHNBwt6pmx97P-pN21aBQD1tdw4spWHHwaAqz0EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## jsud2002

Iceblue said:


> Any one stocking up for Christmas


 I have tried and tried to enjoy the taste of Whisky, with water , without, with ice , without , but I just can not do it . Jack Daniels or Jim Beam I can drink but not whisky my pallet will not be trained to the taste . so this year I have asked my wife to get me Gin as that is my current tipple.


----------



## Iceblue

jsud2002 said:


> I have tried and tried to enjoy the taste of Whisky, with water , without, with ice , without , but I just can not do it . Jack Daniels or Jim Beam I can drink but not whisky my pallet will not be trained to the taste . so this year I have asked my wife to get me Gin as that is my current tipple.


 My father in law drinks it with Canadian dry or lemonade I call it a whisky spritz


----------



## mr_buller

Now this is the thread for me.










My collection - now sadly a few bottles down. The Laphroaig 10 cask strength is the best whisky I've ever tasted and Talisker 57 Degrees North isn't far behind. But I love Chivas Regal - straight, on the rocks or in an old fashioned. I could do a bottle in a night really channels the spirit of the Nature Boy Ric Flair

Woooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ABaird3

On the cheap end of Scotch, I've recently tried Bell's whisky, and though I wasn't expecting anything pallatable, I find it to be really pleasant. I'm a fan of Bourbons, and I'm tasting similarities in Bells, the smokyness and sweetness is lovely. That said I don't claim to have a sophisticated or developed pallate.

The cheap seats aren't all bad.


----------



## scottswatches

mr_buller said:


> Now this is the thread for me.
> 
> 
> 
> My collection - now sadly a few bottles down. The Laphroaig 10 cask strength is the best whisky I've ever tasted and Talisker 57 Degrees North isn't far behind. But I love Chivas Regal - straight, on the rocks or in an old fashioned. I could do a bottle in a night really channels the spirit of the Nature Boy Ric Flair
> 
> Woooooooooooooooooo


 Some of my favourites too. You might want to try Bowmore and Jura Peated if you like Taliskar and laphroaig :thumbsup:


----------



## Iceblue

Yep Jura is a lovely tipple also penderin is nice too very smooth


----------



## Chromejob

What, no love to Lagavulin? Bought some recently when I ran out of Laphroaig, lovely flavor. Plan to restock with Oban or Macallan when I get low.


----------



## mr_buller

Couldn't find anything I fancied at a good price in Dubai airport so I went with a litre of Chivas Regal $32 (in a nice limited edition tin) and a litre of Chivas Brothers Blend $46 - which I will be cracking open this weekend.

Toying with the idea of treating my self to the Talisker 18 for Easter as well - anyone got any views on it?


----------



## GaryH

mr_buller said:


> Couldn't find anything I fancied at a good price in Dubai airport so I went with a litre of Chivas Regal $32 (in a nice limited edition tin) and a litre of Chivas Brothers Blend $46 - which I will be cracking open this weekend.
> 
> Toying with the idea of treating my self to the Talisker 18 for Easter as well - anyone got any views on it?


 Ralfy (Ralfystuff on Youtube) rates it very highly - albeit a review 3 years ago. Marks it at 91/100 which is almost as high as I've seen him score.

Gary


----------



## Rampant

Haven't posted in this thread for a while - so a little update from what I've discovered and have on my shelf...

Current favourites now include Strathisla 12yo, Dalwhinnie 15yo, and Old Pultney 12yo. All are quite fresh - not smokey or peaty.

Slainte Mhath

Mark H


----------



## Biker

Recently I went to the Glengoyne distillery and bottled my own, cost a few quid but I hope it's worth it as it is a single barrel malt and very limited edition, saving it for Christmas.

Just finished a couple of different highland parks and am now part way through a Bunnahabhain, however Ledaig is till my favourite as i prefer the more peaty ones.


----------



## Hussle

I haven't treated myself to many in the last 12 months, a Chivas Regal I think was the last. The Hibiki Suntory Japanese whisky is still my favourite and lovely decanter bottle, whisky is long gone, bottle is still used. Yamazaki single malt reserve may be the next, problem is when I look on Master's of Malt I'm spoilt for choice.


----------



## Biker

I have yet to try Japanese whiskey, I have tried Welsh which is lovely and English which was.. well.. rank - nearly as bad as Talisker.


----------



## Hussle

Biker said:


> I have yet to try Japanese whiskey, I have tried Welsh which is lovely and English which was.. well.. rank - nearly as bad as Talisker.


 Give the Hibiki Japanese Harmony a go if you get a chance. You can get samples but I think it's worth saying buy a bottle. Go on you're worth it.


----------



## WRENCH

@JonnyOldBoy There's 559.9 miles to Elgin. you've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark out, and your wearing sunglasses. Hit it, make for the golden triangle of Stottish whiskey. You won't be dissapointed. :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Done lots of Whiskey tours.... the best was one fairly near Sterling,,,,, Glenturret .....they had a deceased legendary cat called "Towser" !?


 I must have been away that day. :laughing2dw: (just along the road from a previous residence)

24 years of service.


----------



## rhaythorne

Hussle said:


> I haven't treated myself to many in the last 12 months, a Chivas Regal I think was the last. The Hibiki Suntory Japanese whisky is still my favourite and lovely decanter bottle, whisky is long gone, bottle is still used. Yamazaki single malt reserve may be the next, problem is when I look on Master's of Malt I'm spoilt for choice.


 Yamazaki is superb; quite spicy!

I'd recommend Nikka from the Barrel too.


----------



## ziggy1024

rhaythorne said:


> Yamazaki is superb; quite spicy!
> 
> I'd recommend Nikka from the Barrel too.


 Yoichi is well worth a try. Think I'd probably go with Yamazaki on balance though if I had to choose...


----------



## Biker

I shall have to get involved with this Seiko whiskey mallarkey...


----------



## WRENCH

Get your wallets out chaps.

https://www.thespiritsbusiness.com/2018/06/rare-bowmore-whisky-expected-to-sell-for-25k-at-auction/


----------



## Biker

It would be nice but I would rather have something I would drink.


----------



## richy176

My youngest lad gave me a bottle of GlenDronach 12 year old for my birthday recently - very drinkable. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Lug

Wow, this forum just gets better! :thumbs_up:

Watches *and* whisky!

Well, I can put my twopence in and say that Japanese whisky is very good. I've tried the Hakushu 12 and Hibiki Harmony, which are both superb. The Hibiki 17 and 21 are fantastic. In fact the 17 was the whisky that Bill Murray's character in Lost in Translation was promoting.

I enjoyed Japanese whisky for years until an expert awarded it a ridiculously high score in his annual book. :bash: Apparently it put the two biggest Japanese whisky distilleries Nikka and Suntory in turmoil trying to cope with a sudden worldwide surge in demand. The age statement whisky prices doubled, tripled, quadrupled in next to no time at all!

Luckily I have a few bottles stashed!


----------



## Biker

Just opened a bottle of Arran Whisky's 'Robbie Burns' Single malt. this weekend.

'Tis very nice.


----------



## GaryH

Old Pulteney 12 £22 at Tesco's from Tuesday. Lovely whisky and great price (down from £32).

Gary


----------



## rhaythorne

Very much looking forward to giving this new arrival a go.










I tried the 8yr. old 200th. Anniversary Edition recently but wasn't overly impressed and prefer the regular 16yr. old version. I'm hoping this Distiller's Edition will be something special. Anyone else tried it?


----------



## Robti

Love Islay whisky, only problem is it just can't stand my stomach, slightest sip and I am up all night with wind and bile, and considering I lived there for a few years I just couldn't refuse


----------



## NOTSHARP

rhaythorne said:


> Very much looking forward to giving this new arrival a go.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the 8yr. old 200th. Anniversary Edition recently but wasn't overly impressed and prefer the regular 16yr. old version. I'm hoping this Distiller's Edition will be something special. Anyone else tried it?


 Not tried that one. I did receive a bottle of the double distilled, but I was not impressed.

I was given this, at Christmas, as a taster.



OK, but not on par with the 16yo, IMO.



Steve.


----------



## JoT

I enjoy the aroma of whisky but struggle to drink it for some reason, I am quite envious of those who can!


----------



## Wowbagger

I have 6 bottles of decent stuff on the dresser, and some Bell's.

Aberlour, A'bunadh, Lagavulin, Laphroaig, Penderyn (Welsh - I've had a tour of the distillery) and Yamazaki*. This last was a present from my daughter and it's OK. I prefer the others, but I wouldn't pour it down the sink.

However, I've just poured myself a beer.

*I just realised I typed those in alphabetical order. I'm not normally that well organised.


----------



## GaryH

William Grant have brought out two new 10 year old single malts - Aerstone. £30 and currently exclusive to Tesco. Sea Cask ("smooth and easy") and Land Cask (smoky). Get good reviews (at £30). Tesco currently have it down to £20 (until 26th Dec). My local store has the Speyside one and although I would prefer the peated version I will try to pick up a "standard" bottle before they sell out. Must be at least reasonable?

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## richy176

JoT said:


> I enjoy the aroma of whisky but struggle to drink it for some reason, I am quite envious of those who can!


 Always willing to help out a Mod - treat yourself to a few bottles of single malts from around the world and spend a few days enjoying those incredible aromas. Then just pavk them up[ and send them to me and i will drink them for you.

No need to be too effusive with your thanks.


----------



## BlueKnight




----------



## BlueKnight

*"If you know wine, you're a sissy. If you know vodka, you're a club douche. But if you know whiskey...." :laugh: *


----------



## bridgeman

It started with milk....standard and jersey, then the semi skimmed and skimmed now almond ,coconut.....

then it went to coffee.........Nescafé or tea, then de caffeinated,then beans from every country in the world.....(how unpleasant it is to sit in a cafe or restaurant with the damn frothy coffee machine whooshing every 2 minutes)

then whisky...........teachers or bells ,then grouse, then the super blend ,then the single malt from each distillery, then the distillery single malt perfected in the barrel that had been kept by the toilet door then.........

and don't get me going about gin....."over a hundred gins" ........latest one is botanicals with extract of deadly nightshade......

humbug


----------



## AVO

@bridgeman Interesting ideas, though I would welcome the growth of artisan products, be it microbreweries or bakeries.

When I were a lad holidays were Devon or N. Wales. Watches were small and round and you could watch Terry and June on the b/w box. I have no desire to return.

I could live perfectly well out of the local Co-op but every so often I go to Waitrose or a specialist coffee shop for things I cannot buy there.

The "luxury" products of my youth were always there. A lot of them have become democratised and I'm not objecting.

Think I might wear my Cartier today...


----------



## BlueKnight




----------



## GaryH

Jack Daniels 1 litre £18 from today at Tesco's. You won't find it cheaper than this....

Gary


----------



## Chromejob

Speaking of.... Just saw a 3-part series on Acorn TV, Scotch: the Story of Whiskey. Anyone seen it? Any good?


----------



## Q.Lotte

Chromejob said:


> Speaking of.... Just saw a 3-part series on Acorn TV, Scotch: the Story of Whiskey. Anyone seen it? Any good?


 Unlikely?

"Scotch: the story of Whisky"; or

"Uisce beatha: the story of Irish Whiskey", possibly?


----------



## Chromejob

Chromejob said:


> Speaking of.... Just [noticed] a 3-part series on Acorn TV, Scotch: the Story of Whiskey. Anyone seen it? Any good?


 It was quite good. I might celebrate selling a treasured watch by getting a bottle of Oban or Macallan now.

I saw some nice watches on interviewees, as well. And if you're an unrepentent girlwatcher, a few lovely lasses among the guests.


----------



## scottswatches

I have seen that series. It isn't fast paced, but I did enjoy it.

My latest order from amazon arrived today.

*
Auchentoshan American Oak Single Malt Scotch Whisky, 70 cl, £22
*

and this was substituted

*
Cardhu Gold Reserve Single Malt Scotch Whisky, 70 cl £26
*

for this.

Cardhu Amber Rock Single Malt Scotch Whisky 70 cl, £46

No mention of the substitute was made, so I wonder if it was a mistake? I have not been charged any more!


----------



## spinynorman

I have to be careful buying whisky. I can't drink anything smoky. To me a lot of high end whisky tastes like it's been strained through the embers of a bonfire.


----------



## GaryH

Lidl's £13.49 Queen Margot has won first round in blended scotch under 12y at World Whisky Awards. Many sites wrongly reporting this as wining the best whisky in the world. It may be voted this (round 3 March 28th) but hasn't yet been. I will certainly grab a bottle when I'm next in Lidl.

Gary


----------



## RoddyJB

GLENMORANGIE, tis the dram for me...

Aye Laddie, back in 69 it was, at 18 I had a personal tour of the distillery. My dear uncle was one of "The Sixteen Men of Tain" at the time. Twas a day I will never forget.

In 95, my wife & I went for another tour. A GLENMORANGIE tasting glass has pride of place in my house & right beside it a mini GLENMORANGIE water jug.


----------



## scottswatches

Amazon have Bowmore No1 for £20.70, and Jura Journey for £22. My cupboards are now stocked!


----------



## rhaythorne

When you fancy something a bit smoky/peaty but don't want to break open a bottle of expensive Islay single malt, this makes a pretty good and cheaper alternative. I don't like the regular Famous Grouse but this "Black Grouse" version is quite nice and a bargain at <£20.


----------



## Biker

'Tis lovely that is, as is the Naked Grouse.


----------



## Q.Lotte

Picked up this little chap from Nikka in Vilnius airport this week:

*[IMG alt="wC8z21jUwmzWlTwkWCFYY98oV3ZDa1ztN4ZEbib-0Ldp6yR72__mAz00AHCC9PSc7zFvf78jY53at90RoJEhgeGw-H_pkPhoH-GWXl3pkOMMI17cxFFtlGt40Q_8BoYoXfuPkW6j2VI" data-ratio="133.33"]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/wC8z21jUwmzWlTwkWCFYY98oV3ZDa1ztN4ZEbib-0Ldp6yR72__mAz00AHCC9PSc7zFvf78jY53at90RoJEhgeGw-H_pkPhoH-GWXl3pkOMMI17cxFFtlGt40Q_8BoYoXfuPkW6j2VI[/IMG]*

He's now providing some company for my Nikka 'From the Barrel' - my first foray into Japanase whisky that I received at Christmas:

*[IMG alt="opou9qilFbZfaXtsKtJUKr5FcUVu8p2R1PQJqbS-YPYLz68umy1ya-e68LAanGNNG4RJyaxKo0nRcTpvlfFUNwgbS-YHytluWjyUQJsQz9QXG32hE9RlJifKRfoYEwxrlZbBTkaHFC4" data-ratio="75.00"]https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/opou9qilFbZfaXtsKtJUKr5FcUVu8p2R1PQJqbS-YPYLz68umy1ya-e68LAanGNNG4RJyaxKo0nRcTpvlfFUNwgbS-YHytluWjyUQJsQz9QXG32hE9RlJifKRfoYEwxrlZbBTkaHFC4[/IMG]*

*Cheerio*

*QL*


----------



## ry ry

Have tried to get into whiskey, just can't do it. Talisker tastes exactly like TCP to me. I'm more of a rum man.

That said, I normally keep a bottle of Makers 46 and more recently Johnny Walker Blender's Batch Red Rye (not the normal Red, it's finished in special wanky barrels apparently) in the house. They're the only two i'll drink... and one of them isn't even whiskey!


----------



## Q.Lotte

Thought I'd paste up the current collection:

*







*

*SPEYSIDE*

- The McCallan - cask strength, 10y

- The Balvenie - Double Wood, 12y

- The Balvenie - Founder's Reserve, 10y

- The Balvenie - Triple Cask, 12y

*LOWLAND*

- Auchentoshan - Three Wood

*HIGHLAND*

- Aberfeldy, 12y

- The Ardmore, Traditional Cask

- Dalwhinnie, 15y

- Scapa, The Orcadian, 14y

- Glenlivet, The Glenlivet Code

- Tomatin, 12y

*ISLAY*

- Ardberg, 10y

- Bowmore, Black Rock

- Laphroiag, cask strength, 10y

- Laphroaig, PX Cask, Triple Matured

*JAPAN*

- Nikka, From The Barrel*

- Nikka, Pure Malt - Black

*IRISH WHISKEY*

- Connemara, Peated Single Malt

- Jameson, Caskmates, Stout edition*

*Blended whiskies

Cheerio

QL


----------



## Fitz666

Mmmmmm....Balvenie........


----------



## Q.Lotte

I'm missing something from the Campbeltown region - any recommendations?


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I had a bottle of this stuff and for 10 years or more it was used as a doorstop in our kitchen. One night not long ago, I opened it to try and it was disgusting...I poured the rest down the sink...

[IMG alt="Aberlour A'Bunadh Batch 62" data-ratio="135.67"]https://cdn4.masterofmalt.com/whiskies/p-2813/aberlour/aberlour-abunadh-whisky.jpg?ss=2.0[/IMG]


----------



## rhaythorne

You're a very bad man! :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

rhaythorne said:


> You're a very bad man! :laugh:


 To be honest, it was grim...I normally like a tot or two, but that was awful...I don't know if it had gone off or something. My wife's father gave it to me about 15 years ago, and for the last 10, it has been sitting by the kitchen door with a bottle of Dow's Port that was 10 years old in 1998...it's now 31 years old and I daren't even open the bottle in case that's gone off, too.


----------



## Q.Lotte

Roger the Dodger said:


> it was used as a doorstop in ﻿our kitchen


 Now that was an expensive doorstop! :laugh:


----------



## spinynorman

Roger the Dodger said:


> I don't ﻿know if it had﻿ gone﻿ of﻿﻿f﻿﻿﻿ ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


 Can whisky go off? Maybe you wouldn't have liked it ever.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

spinynorman said:


> Can whisky go off? Maybe you wouldn't have liked it ever.


 Norm...don't get me wrong, I love whisky...one of my favourites is Lafroaig, not to everyone's taste because of the smoke...it's like drinking a bonfire, but there was deffo somehing wrong with that Aberlour. Which is why it was disposed of.


----------



## WRENCH

Roger the Dodger said:


> Norm...don't get me wrong, I love whisky...one of my favourites is Lafroaig, not to everyone's taste because of the smoke...it's like drinking a bonfire, but there was deffo somehing wrong with that Aberlour. Which is why it was disposed of.


 Head North for a holiday, and take it back and complain.

http://www.aboutaberlour.co.uk

I was born 10 miles up the road. My cousins husband makes the barrels.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

WRENCH said:


> Head North for a holiday, and take it back and complain.
> 
> http://www.aboutaberlour.co.uk
> 
> I was born 10 miles up the road. My cousins husband makes the barrels.


 Er, it's down the sink now, Ol' Pal...


----------



## spinynorman

Roger the Dodger said:


> Norm...don't get me wrong, I love whisky...one of my favourites is Lafroaig, not to everyone's taste because of the smoke...it's like drinking a bonfire, but there was deffo somehing wrong with that Aberlour. Which is why it was disposed of.


 See, I don't like smoke. I quite like the 10yr Aberlour they sell in supermarkets. Try that and see if it tastes funny too.


----------



## rhaythorne

The worst Whisk(e)y I've tried was a Four Roses Kentucky Bourbon. The first few sips were lovely but its floral nature is so overpowering that, before you get to the end of a glass, it tastes like perfume. It's like drinking a bottle of Chanel. It might smell nice but it tastes bloody awful.


----------



## rhaythorne

Biker said:


> 'Tis lovely that is, as is the Naked Grouse.


 Just trying some Naked Grouse now. Very nice indeed, especially at £19. Might have to drink down to the label :wink:


----------



## rhaythorne

Enjoying another old budget (<£20) favourite today. Haven't tried this for several years and it's a new recipe apparently (which often doesn't bode well) but still very quaff-able.


----------



## GaryH

I do like Black Bottle. Reminds me of tinned sardines (but not at all fishy?) Great "new" bottle design. I've had the old version which many reviewers say is better but the revamp does it for me. Not stocked everywhere. Sainsbury's has it in some branches.



rhaythorne said:


> Enjoying another old budget (<£20) favourite today. Haven't tried this for several years and it's a new recipe apparently (which often doesn't bode well) but still very quaff-able.


 I do like Black Bottle. Reminds me of tinned sardines (but not at all fishy?) Great "new" bottle design. I've had the old version which many reviewers say is better but the revamp does it for me. Not stocked everywhere. Sainsbury's has it in some branches﻿.


----------



## rhaythorne

GaryH said:


> I do like Black Bottle. Reminds me of tinned sardines (but not at all fishy?) Great "new" bottle design. I've had the old version which many reviewers say is better but the revamp does it for me. Not stocked everywhere. Sainsbury's has it in some branches.


 Haha! Yes, I know what you mean. A peculiar analogy but quite fitting as it's quite "oily". That might explain why, years ago, my dad was able to buy it from the local petrol station :laugh:

Just finishing off my bottle now which I got from Amazon.


----------



## GaryH

rhaythorne said:


> Haha! Yes, I know what you mean. A peculiar analogy but quite fitting as it's quite "oily". That might explain why, years ago, my dad was able to buy it from the local petrol station :laugh:
> 
> Just finishing off my bottle now which I got from Amazon.


 Certainly is oily. Currently £15 at Sainsbury's where stocked. One of the best/interesting affordable blends.


----------



## rhaythorne

A smooth, mainstream favourite this afternoon.










But I have two new arrivals that I'm eager to try at the weekend (or maybe tomorrow if I can't wait that long :laugh: ) I've not tried either "The Chita" or "The Hakushu" before, but I have tried their sibling "The Yamazaki". Together, these three are used to make the superb Suntory blend called "The Hibiki".


----------



## Q.Lotte

Friday night beater:

*







*

The stout casks amplify the malty hit of this blend.

Very much like what beer squash / barley water might taste like if drunk straight from the bottle.

Cheerio

QL


----------



## scottswatches

[IMG alt="519U1xX%2BZML._SY90_.jpg" data-ratio="100.00"]https://images-eu.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/519U1xX%2BZML._SY90_.jpg[/IMG]​
Strathisla 12 Year Old Single Malt Scotch Whisky, 70 cl

Sold by: Amazon EU S.a.r.L.

£31.00

Condition: New

Add gift option

Buy it again


[IMG alt="41Q51rJI1LL._SY90_.jpg" data-ratio="100.00"]https://images-eu.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41Q51rJI1LL._SY90_.jpg[/IMG]​
The Glenrothes 10 Year Old Speyside Single Malt Scotch Whisky, 70 cl

Sold by: Amazon EU S.a.r.L.

£30.00

Condition: New

Add gift option

Buy it again


[IMG alt="51cUZCZqZYL._SY90_.jpg" data-ratio="150.00"]https://images-eu.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51cUZCZqZYL._SY90_.jpg[/IMG]​
Jura 10 Year Old Single Malt Whisky, 70 cl

Sold by: Amazon EU S.a.r.L.

£29.95

Condition: New

Add gift option

Amazon Prime day, these three just cost me £68.89 delivered


----------



## Fitz666

rhaythorne said:


> Enjoying another old budget (<£20) favourite today. Haven't tried this for several years and it's a new recipe apparently (which often doesn't bode well) but still very quaff-able.


 95% Bunnahabhain apparently (according to someone I met on Islay)


----------



## rhaythorne

Interesting. I'll have to buy a bottle of that and compare the two :thumbsup:


----------



## rhaythorne

I don't know much about American Whiskey but am thoroughly enjoying this one. Much more complex flavours than good ol' JD.


----------



## wrenny1969

I was in Tesco's earlier this was down to £22 normally £35, might have a taste later.

IMG_20190814_134659496 by David Wren, on Flickr


----------



## WRENCH

Wow !

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/uk-scotland-scotland-business-50170555


----------



## rhaythorne

I'll let you know what it tastes like once I've tried it :wink:

I'd like to think that the buyer of the previous auction record bottle drank it and liked it so much he bought another!

Back in the real world and at the other end of scale, the last bottle of Whiskey I bought was Grant's Triple Wood Smoky on special offer at Ocado for £11.50 :laugh:

I'll be topping up on some of the good stuff in time for Christmas though.


----------



## rhaythorne

I was tucking into a bottle of Bollinger for breakfast when this arrived:










So that's dinner sorted then :laugh:

Seriously though, Arran 14 year old is one of my favourite whiskys but there doesn't seem to be any of that available at the moment. I'm hoping the "18" will be even better.


----------



## scottswatches

Morrisons had Pogues Irish malt whiskey on offer at £18 a bottle recently, so I had to try it.

It's awful. Tastes of marzipan and like all the members of the Pogues drank it before me. So I tried a bottle of Glen Keith, which apart from sounding like two builders is perfectly acceptable and currently £20 in my local Co-op.

I have been spoilt though, as Amazon until recently had Cardhu gold reserve at £25 and I got used to that. It's back at £35 now


----------



## rhaythorne

I tired the Glen Keith too recently as Ocado had it on offer. I usually prefer smokier/peatier Islay malts but the silky smooth, Speyside Glen Keith was a refreshing change. I'd definitely buy it again :thumbsup:


----------



## Varish

Whiskey is one of my little prize at the end of the day. Has any of you tried the Glen Marnoch they sell at Aldi? It's very cheap (£17.49) and it's honestly pretty good, better than other fancy names I tried.

Now, I know what you might think. Who's this new italian guy telling us about whiskeys? Well, if you wish, give it a try. It comes in 3 edition, Islay, Highland and Speyside. The Islay one is my favourite of the loot and it does remind me of the Laphroig, even though it doesn't have the complexity, it's a bang for the buck!


----------



## Iceblue

Anyone tried penderyn whisky one from wales lovely drink to end off A tough Week


----------



## Biker

Ohhh Yeah, I do like the Penderyn, Nice wee drap!


----------



## BondandBigM

Iceblue said:


> Anyone tried penderyn whisky one from wales lovely drink to end off A tough Week


 As it's not proper Scottish shouldn't that be Whiskey



:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

I don't often buy Whisky never mind a single malt but this was on the offer shelf in ASDA today reduced from £42 to £25 so a decent saving



If it's no good at least I'll get a decent hangover.

:biggrin:


----------



## Pete wilding

Roger the Dodger said:


> Norm...don't get me wrong, I love whisky...one of my favourites is Lafroaig, not to everyone's taste because of the smoke...it's like drinking a bonfire, but there was deffo somehing wrong with that Aberlour. Which is why it was disposed of.


 Incidently any members with a Tesco club points card can get a bottle of Laphroaig for £26 at the moment


----------



## Iceblue

BondandBigM said:


> As it's not proper Scottish shouldn't that be Whiskey
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:
> 
> I don't often buy Whisky never mind a single malt but this was on the offer shelf in ASDA today reduced from £42 to £25 so a decent saving
> 
> 
> 
> If it's no good at least I'll get a decent hangover.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> I get the whisky and whiskey but penderyn is defo whisky on its website


----------



## Biker

BondandBigM said:


> As it's not proper Scottish shouldn't that be Whiskey
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:
> 
> I don't often buy Whisky never mind a single malt but this was on the offer shelf in ASDA today reduced from £42 to £25 so a decent saving
> 
> 
> 
> If it's no good at least I'll get a decent hangover.
> 
> :biggrin:


 That's a crackin' drop of amber that is :thumbs_up:


----------



## scottswatches

Nice @BondandBigM

My favourite. Also at Ocado and Morrisons for £25. Amazon once sent me the Amber Rock edition by mistake - wow that is good, but at £45 a go out of my range.


----------



## Iceblue

Any one else get any whisky tiies as gifts this Christmas , just a little selection and a penderyn single malt


----------



## Pete wilding

Iceblue said:


> Any one else get any whisky tiies as gifts this Christmas , just a little selection and a penderyn single malt
> 
> View attachment 26534


 What do you think of the penderyn .?


----------



## Iceblue

Pete wilding said:


> What do you think of the penderyn .?


 Love it it's a lovely smooth single malt


----------



## Pete wilding

Hmm I think it is on special offer at Tesco's .......got a bit of a cold you know,purely medicinal :mad0218:


----------



## Iceblue

Pete wilding said:


> Hmm I think it is on special offer at Tesco's .......got a bit of a cold you know,purely medicinal :mad0218:


 Prevent man flu get a bottle :thumbs_up:


----------



## Biker

Aye, I got a bottle of Glenmorangie, a Dalwhinnie 15, a Mortlach 16 and a Cardhu. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Pete wilding

Biker said:


> Aye, I got a bottle of Glenmorangie, a Dalwhinnie 15, a Mortlach 16 and a Cardhu. :thumbs_up:


 Quite right too. :taunt:


----------



## rhaythorne

If you like peaty whiskys you'll love this.










I only had one glass and look what happened to me!


----------



## Biker

Not tried that one.. I like a peaty number every so often.


----------



## Hayballs

Well, 1st Grandchild was born earlier this morning, so much happiness (and relief) today. Celebrating with a Limited Edition Lagavulin and a Longines

















Thank you to our NHS. God Bless you.


----------



## Alpha550t

Hayballs said:


> Well, 1st Grandchild was born earlier this morning, so much happiness (and relief) today. Celebrating with a Limited Edition Lagavulin and a Longines
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to our NHS. God Bless you.


 Congratulations. We have two, and on Christmas day were told of another on the way . That's your watch fund goosed !


----------



## Hayballs

Alpha550t said:


> Congratulations. We have two, and on Christmas day were told of another on the way . That's your watch fund goosed !


 Thank you and congratulations to yourselves.

:thumbs_up:


----------



## Biker

Hayballs said:


> Well, 1st Grandchild was born earlier this morning, so much happiness (and relief) today. Celebrating with a Limited Edition Lagavulin and a Longines
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to our NHS. God Bless you.





Alpha550t said:


> Congratulations. We have two, and on Christmas day were told of another on the way . That's your watch fund goosed !


 Many congratulations to you both but as I already have 2 you have to save me some Lagavulin - it's the law!

:thumbs_up:


----------



## rhaythorne

Here are the notes from my whisky Advent and 12 Days of Christmas calendars.

The notes may not mean very much to anyone but me, but they might give you some ideas of new whiskies to try.










You'll need to click on the image to see the larger, readable version as my images always get scaled down.


----------



## scottswatches

Cardhu is currently £25 on Amazon (£43 in Morrisons). Three bottles arrived at my house yesterday hic


----------



## BondandBigM

Another one that will have the pretentious single malters getting their knickers in a twist over.

:biggrin:

But the Beckam Brew is very drinkable especially over ice with a shot of Stones Ginger Wine.

artytime:


----------



## Biker

I'm a single malt man and I like both of the Beckham brews, not everyone's personal choice but they are totally different and the clubman was actually blended to be mixer friendly. I prefer them with just water, admittedly not my favourite but enjoyable none-the-less.

BTW I like the green ginger wine too, hmmmmmm .... seed planted! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hayballs

Enjoyed my Haig Clubman very much with ice.

Currently working my way through Dalwhinnie Winter's Gold.

Remaining Lagavulin being kept for when family visit new grandson, if they ever can......


----------



## Alpha550t

Hayballs said:


> Enjoyed my Haig Clubman very much with ice.
> 
> Currently working my way through Dalwhinnie Winter's Gold.
> 
> Remaining Lagavulin being kept for when family visit new grandson, if they ever can......


 :watch:


----------



## Biker

Alpha550t said:


> :watch:


 Yeah, I'm still waiting for mine too....


----------



## BondandBigM

Biker said:


> I'm a single malt man and I like both of the Beckham brews, not everyone's personal choice but they are totally different and the clubman was actually blended to be mixer friendly. I prefer them with just water, admittedly not my favourite but enjoyable none-the-less.
> 
> BTW I like the green ginger wine too, hmmmmmm .... seed planted! :thumbsup:


 To be properly Scottish and my memory of it back in the day it should really be JW Black Label & Crabbies, Morrisons advertise it on their website but I haven't seen it in ours down here.

https://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/p/8647/crabbies-green-ginger-wine

Both my grannies used to make their own batch for every New Year's Eve not sure how alcoholic it would have been though.


----------



## WRENCH

Here's a new one worth a try.


----------



## Biker

WRENCH said:


> Here's a new one worth a try.


 Looks interesting, I'll have to keep an eye out for that..

Friend just bought me a highland Park 18 YO, nice!

[IMG alt="Highland Park 18 Year Old Single Malt Whisky" data-ratio="75.09"]https://www.highlandparkwhisky.com/sites/g/files/jrulke286/files/styles/image_card/public/Highland-Park-18yo-1.png?itok=-MCEWSZl[/IMG]


----------



## eezy

I'm not a connoisseur but I've never seen so many whiskies listed together as there are on the French supermarket websites.

For example search Carrefour.fr/whisky and there are 235 items listed. Auchan is another.


----------



## Ugg10

Hi, new to this part of the forum so apologies if this is not fully inline with the discussion so far.

Last weekend I partook in the "English Whisky Festival", a very welcome birthday present. This is organised by Exploring English Whisky and was a virtual event where you could buy anything from a "spectator" pass right up to the full six session taster boxes (29 x 25mm taster bottles plus extras, chocolate, snacks and mixers from sponsors). I was luck enough to have the full monty!

This was held over youtube with login passcodes/links and each session had a theme and include 5-6 whiskys. As you would expect most of the whiskys were young c. 3 years but new to me, many were cask strength ~c.60% ABV and quite a few were previews of upcoming small batch releases, there were even a few experimental spirits. In each session was a chairperson and a representative from each of the whisky distilleries represented so there was loads of useful and interesting information about the dram, how it was made and the distillery. I believe all of the session will be up on youtube at some point.

After tasting 10 full samples on Friday evening, the thought of 19 more on Saturday drew the conclusion that I needed to go with half measures, the benefit being I can re-visit them again later, win, win.

I can post a full list of those whiskys samples if anyone wants but stand outs for me based on an absolute noob when it comes to refined whisky drinking were -



Copper Rivet Distiller - Masthouse column single malt - so drinkable, pretty light but went down too easily.


Wharf Distillery - Solstice - good priced fruity dram


Dartmoor Distillery - Sherry Cask Single Malt - now this hit the sport pretty well for me, lots of flavour


Bimber Distillery - Single Malt Port Cask no.39 - Wow, this was so rich and flavoursome, like drinking a christmas pudding


The Single Cast (bottler) - 12yo Single Mat 106RR - if you like your heavily peated then this is for you - smells of TCP and is like drinking a bonfire and the taste lasted so long.


Anyway, for me a very enjoyable couple of days and I now think I know the difference between peated and non-peated and rye and have started to understand what I do and don't like, which is a bonus.


----------



## Ugg10

How does the joke go ……. There was an Englishman, and Irishman and a Scotsman ……. Well…..










…….that's what's in my cupboard at the moment. The Adnams arrived this morning courtesy of the Exploring English Whisky festival where I managed to win it in the Quiz. Also one of the sponsors of the festival was Sekfords mixers. Tried this one last night with a double shot of the Irish over ice in a High Ball, extremely good and so drinkable, even my wife who hates whisky said it was quite nice. It almost tasted gin like, I am guessing due to the Gentian bitter.


----------



## Ugg10

So, I have finished the Talisker and as peated whisky's go this one is not bad probably because to me it is not too peated. There is still that TCP smell and that bonfire aftertaste but is was pretty good, not my favourite but not bad.

Now onto the Adnams Rye, this is a totally different kettle of fish. It starts with a buttery vanilla taste which is very nice but then morphs into a spicy, almost chilli heat (typical of rye so I am told). I actually quite like this, may not be to everyone's taste but I like the two distinct tastes you get from it. Oh, and it still remains smooth and very drinkable.

https://www.adnams.co.uk/spirits/shop-by-type/whisky-1/adnams-rye-whisky.htm


----------



## Ugg10

Show us your Chrimbo Whisky prezzies!

Here's my haul, did well this year.










The Auchentoshan is extremely good. It is really dark in colour and has loads of dried fruit and treacle/toffee flavours with a peppery after taste, however I get a very slight hint of peat (bonfire) in the finish even though it is not a peated whisky. Anyone tried this and gets the same taste. I just had to have a second glass on Christmas Day evening to confirm it oops:


----------



## Colin Belfast

I retired from work a week before Christmas as was delighted to receive a bottle of whiskey from each of my two close colleagues (note the spelling of whisk*e*y)

Bushmills Distillery Reserve 12 Year Old Single Malt (only available from the distillery) with a personalised label

Jameson Black Barrel gift pack with two glasses

[IMG alt="20211227-220159.jpg" data-ratio="93.75"]https://i.ibb.co/SmK1m7Q/20211227-220159.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Ugg10

Just ordered a bottle of Tamnavulin Single Malt Scotch Whisky, Sherry Cask Edition from Amazon prime day at £22.

It is a Speyside blended no date whisky finished in oak and then three types of sherry a barrel. Let's hope it lives up to the generally good reviews online.

There are some decent deals on there if you look, happy hunting.


----------



## Elliebea28

Ugg10 said:


> Just ordered a bottle of Tamnavulin Single Malt Scotch Whisky, Sherry Cask Edition from Amazon prime day at £22.
> 
> It is a Speyside blended no date whisky finished in oak and then three types of sherry a barrel. Let's hope it lives up to the generally good reviews online.
> 
> There are some decent deals on there if you look, happy hunting.


 I will have a look through the deals. My husband loves whisky. I enjoy finding ones he hasn't tried yet. He likes jura, Talisker Skye (the older bottles, he says the recent bottles don't taste the same) and Highland Park. There was an unassuming bottle from amazon a little while ago that he loved, I will try and find the name of it through the past orders....


----------



## Elliebea28

Ugg10 said:


> Just ordered a bottle of Tamnavulin Single Malt Scotch Whisky, Sherry Cask Edition from Amazon prime day at £22.
> 
> It is a Speyside blended no date whisky finished in oak and then three types of sherry a barrel. Let's hope it lives up to the generally good reviews online.
> 
> There are some decent deals on there if you look, happy hunting.


 These were the two that were pleasantly surprising...


----------



## Ugg10

@Elliebea28 Amazon has the Jura Winter edition which sounded interesting for a change, think it was around £30, maybe next time around. But then again I am a Speyside (not peated) drinker and especially the sherry cask varieties.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Jura-Winter-Single-Scotch-Whisky/dp/B08VGS7GD6/ref=sr_1_24?crid=1NLPP9LP11AJ4&keywords=Jura&qid=1657666034&sprefix=jur%2Caps%2C358&sr=8-24


----------



## rhaythorne

Tamnavulin Sherry Cask Edition is often on offer from Ocado at the same price, and very nice it is too. Much better than the German Pinot Noir or French Cabernet Sauvignon versions although they're worth trying for a bit of variety.

Talisker Skye is also frequently on offer although I generally go for the more robust Talisker Storm. If you prefer the smoother taste of Speyside whiskys, you might like to give Glen Keith a try.


----------



## Fitz666

My two faves......


----------



## Ugg10

Fitz666 said:


> My two faves......


 Balvenie double wood is also one of my favourites. Good Choice.


----------



## Elliebea28

rhaythorne said:


> Tamnavulin Sherry Cask Edition is often on offer from Ocado at the same price, and very nice it is too. Much better than the German Pinot Noir or French Cabernet Sauvignon versions although they're worth trying for a bit of variety.
> 
> Talisker Skye is also frequently on offer although I generally go for the more robust Talisker Storm. If you prefer the smoother taste of Speyside whiskys, you might like to give Glen Keith a try.


 Thanks. I will look at the Glen Keith for my husbands birthday.


----------



## WRENCH

Elliebea28 said:


> Thanks. I will look at the Glen Keith for my husbands birthday.


 It comes from a good home.


----------



## Roxyben

Here's what I have currently in my cupboard.

 

Really big fan of most things off Islay, so that's my preference really the more smokier ones. Have done quite a few of the distillery tours whilst out and about in Scotland. Find them to be a fascinating and a nice way to spend a couple of hours. Will usually pick up a bottle as well whilst I am at it. I am no connoisseur of Whisky but I do enjoy it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

As I`ve probably mentioned before Shortly after I was born in the local Cottage hospital at the other end of the local loch, I was given a wee dram from the local Whisky (which probably explains a lot) :drinks:

Mind You, I lost interest in alcohol years ago & feel much better for it :thumbs_up:


----------



## Ugg10

Thank you Mr. Amazon, Prime deals came up trumps again. (Tamnavulin Sherry cask last time was very drinkable but did not leave much of an aftertaste).


----------



## Colin Belfast

My current whiskey selection.


----------



## Always"watching"

I have been browsing through this whisky club thread and it has been a pleasurable experience - almost as good as sipping a fine whisky/whiskey. :biggrin:

Whisky - Scottish or otherwise - is almost my sole alcoholic beverage, and I am always on the lookout for supermarket bargains as I have a pretty strict financial limit on how much I am allowed to pay for a bottle of the stuff. I only have one drink per day, always neat and drunk slowly, with attention to the flavours and qualities of the whisky, so it is great to hear the various comments from Forum members on the various different whiskies.

I go through periods when I have to stick to the cheap blends, and more lucrative periods when I can stretch to something a little bit more expensive. My latest bargain (which is still on offer) came from the Co-op and was the Isle of Jura Journey Single Malt Scotch Whisky. This set me back £22 and I am looking forward to giving it the taste test.

Although whisky is my favourite alcoholic drink by far, I have a slight penchant for the odd bottle of dark rum. However, my drinking world was somewhat rocked the other day when I discovered that contrary to info on most general drink nutritional breakdowns online, Rum often contains added sugar, and some brands are quite liberally infused with sugar. It has been contended that a small amount of added sugar provides a more rounded taste profile to rum (and also to cognac), but I prefer my drinks to be sugar-free and feel that spirits should have nutritional information on the label to indicate just how much added sugar is in the bottle. It would seem that Scottish whisky is generally free of added sugar, thank goodness, but I don't know about the Irish equivalent. As for American whiskey, I have a feeling that sugar may sometimes find its way into certain brands. And then there is the use of caramel colouring in some spirits, including a number of whiskies ...

I am worried that I may be turning into a bit of a whisky nerd, and I have posted a few times on the Forum about whisky. I will therefore not prolong this post and will leave you to enjoy your tipples in peace.


----------



## rhaythorne

@Always"watching" Equiano may be to your taste. Certainly one of my favourites.


----------



## Ugg10

The Dalwhinnie 15 is going down really well, almost too well. It is smooth, no peat and has a fairly sweet taste like a sherry cask whiskey. After tast is fairly decent and last a fair few minutes. Definitely easy drinking. Recommended.


----------



## Biker

Ugg10 said:


> The Dalwhinnie 15 is going down really well, almost too well. It is smooth, no peat and has a fairly sweet taste like a sherry cask whiskey. After tast is fairly decent and last a fair few minutes. Definitely easy drinking. Recommended.


 It's a bit good that Dalwhinnie 15, isn't it?


----------



## Ugg10

All, Dalwhinnie 15 year old is on special at Amazon at the moment for £32.27 (22% off).





__





Loading…






www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## WRENCH

Ah, Dalwhinnie.


----------



## champ

I am happy to drink blended brands and buy a bottle once a fortnight during the supermarket shop.It is surprising how prices can change.My regulars would be Famous Grouse,Bells, and Johnnie Walker Red Label.Which are often around £16 when on offer.I have found Black Grouse, J W Black label,Bush mills an Jack Daniels at £18 ish which i will buy for a change at offer prices.I mix with a little water.


----------



## Steel_Lord

Nothing fancy but I enjoy that Crown Royal Apple flavored Canadian whisky. Always have a bottle on hand.


----------



## Ugg10

My son sent me a photo of this which he was drinking the other night. Said it was so smooth despite being cask strength……..then I looked up the price.


----------



## bridgeman

Bushmills Blackbush LITRE. £23.99 at amazon ….Sherry cask smoooooooth .


----------



## Always"watching"

For my Christmas and New Year holiday selection this year, I included a blended Scotch that I thought might be an interesting choice at £20 a 70 cl bottle from Sainsburys. This was Dewar's 8 year old Caribbean Smooth, a double-aged blended whisky finished for six months in Caribbean rum casks. Dewar's promises, on the whisky carton, flavour notes of tropical fruits, brown sugar and caramel, and although I did wonder if this whisky would be overly sweet for my palette, I gave it a try, partly on the basis that I am partial to the odd bottle of dark rum.










Above pic from The Whisky Exchange (img.thewhiskyexchange.com)



My initial tastings of this whisky proved to be something of a disappointment; there is little to go on from the nose and the first impression on drinking the liquid is of a very smooth, but otherwise somewhat bog standard, quite sweet, blended Scotch whisky. Indeed, at first, it took almost a conscious effort to detect the influence of rum on the blend, although finally, a few glasses on (not taken in quick succession, I should add ), I found myself experiencing the tropical fruitiness and a certain biscuity caramel note; the whisky had begun to reveal some complexity albeit with a rather short finish, and my disappointment lessened.

I would probably not purchase Dewar's Caribbean Smooth again because I feel that there are better blended Scotch whiskys with some sweetness out there at a similar price. For me personally, there is not enough rum character to make a a radical flavour contribution or to give this whisky true originality. It is a pleasant dram, and probably one best drunk neat if its flavour notes are to be enjoyed.


----------



## Ugg10

My Christmas stocking included a bottle of 12year old Old Pulteney. Will report back when I have had a proper taste as I wouldn’t be able to tell the difference between Famous Grouse and a 50 yo Glenfiddich due to having a stinking cold at the moment.


----------



## Always"watching"

A nice stocking filler, dear @Ugg10. I have had a couple of bottles of the 12 year old Old Pulteney in the past and thoroughly enjoyed them. I was tempted to get one this Christmas but I wanted to try a couple of whiskys that I hadn't had before. I look forward to hearing your opinion on this whisky when you are well enough to taste it.


----------

